# The most spiritual tone poem



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

Is 'Death and Transfiguration' the most spiritual symphonic poem ever created?

The finale is like a resurrection, a meeting with heavenly somebody, a human catharsis, something that links the mundane with the metaphysical.

What impression does this work have on you?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rhinotop said:


> Is 'Death and Transfiguration' the most spiritual symphonic poem ever created?
> 
> The finale is like a resurrection, a meeting with heavenly somebody, a human catharsis, something that links the mundane with the metaphysical.
> 
> What impression does this work have on you?


Exactly the same as you.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Liszt's Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe (From the Cradle to the Grave) strikes me as one of the most spiritual tone poems. It ends with a beautiful representation of Heaven.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Sibelius' Finlandia
Debussy's Prelude To the Afternoon of a Faun
Wagner's Siegfried Idyll
Grieg's The Last Spring


----------



## Valjuan (Dec 9, 2016)

Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

As soon as I saw the title I thought of Death and Transfiguration. Hands-down the most spiritual to me.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------

